
Private equity and hedge funds backing patent trolls - rms
http://www.forbes.com/free_forbes/2007/0507/044.html?partner=yahoomag
======
rms
Seems like an easy bet for a hedge fund to make... 10 million for a lawsuit
and an expected value of a lot more than 10 million. I don't blame the hedge
funds though, I blame the insane patent laws.

------
nickb
Parasites joining other parasites... oh well.

